# Kat von D /// Tattoos fürn Arsch!!! x 13 (Update)



## follfreak (18 Juni 2012)

Kat von D hat viele Tattoos, macht aber trotzdem einen sehr sympathischen Eindruck​



 


Blieb denn ihr Allerwertester von Tattoos verschohnt?​






 

 





Hier die Auflösung:​


----------



## follfreak (18 Juni 2012)

*AW: Kat von D /// Tattoos fürn Arsch!!! x 8*

Kat hat sich sogar ihr Gesicht tätowieren lassen:
-20 - 25 Sterne über dem linken Auge
- 1 Blitz und drei Punkte unter dem rechten Auge
- Ein Spinnennetz unter dem Kinn
- Zwei Sterne auf dem linken Augenlied


----------



## Punisher (18 Juni 2012)

*AW: Kat von D /// Tattoos fürn Arsch!!! x 8*

sehr bunt


----------



## krawutz (19 Juni 2012)

*AW: Kat von D /// Tattoos fürn Arsch!!! x 8*

Sieht aus wie manche Häuserwände, an denen planlos rumgraffitiert wurde.


----------



## Kryztov (30 Mai 2018)

heisse tatoos


----------

